# Big box Lowes red cedar fence picketts



## jpc (Sep 9, 2009)

bought a stack of these picketts this morning to replace about 3 sections of fence that fell apart, the red looking cedar is rough fiinish, is this standard, and suggestions of whether i need to put a sealer, or finish or leave it alone, any input is appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

We can get it either way here, rough or smooth. If you want it to stay teh way it is, yoiu need to put on something like http://www.penofin.com/faqs.shtml products that has nearly 100% UV protection. The stuff that says it has a lower level is a waste of money. It will turn silver gray if you don't block the UV.


----------



## jpc (Sep 9, 2009)

hey topamax, i looked while i was at lowes and didnt see anything similar, im gonna check around a few places, thank you for the info


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I think some of the boat stores might carry marine sealant that blocks 100% UV. I remember seeing some "somewhere" and thinking to myself that I need to remember where I saw it. I forgot where I saw it.


----------



## jpc (Sep 9, 2009)

hey Bertha i didnt even think about that, ive got a few places around here, ill check it out, thanks


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Check with your HOA/POA as to not be in violation. Example

Don't ya just love it…


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't rule out paint.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Laughing with Horizontal! As offensive as it is, they've actually got some decent product recommendations in there!


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

I've used Sikkens cetol on alot of cedar. It is a high quality (and $$) product. My local Sherwin-Williams store orders it for me, usually takes less than a week to get it in.


----------

